
Announcing HashiCorp Consul and Kubernetes - henridf
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/consul-plus-kubernetes
======
rsanders
My company has about half of our services inside Kubernetes, and multiple K8s
clusters, so this is a dream come true. We'd already been eyeing Connect as a
much simpler service mesh we could use both inside and outside K8S.

It does seem that Hashicorp has been slow to embrace K8S, perhaps in part due
to pushing their Nomad scheduler. I'm glad that is changing. Let each product
succeed on its own merits and serve the market best without trying to
advantage the others.

